# France here we come!



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We are off to France tomorrow,catching the 18.20 tunnel.
We are heading to Les llambres on the med,spending 4 days to get there.Then visiting some friends for a few days before making are way back.
We always have a rough plan on which way we want to go and some places we want to see,but we always get side tracked.
Thats the beauty of France in a motorhome!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

4 days to get to the Med. Would take me a month! 

Sounds great. Have a super time! Bring me back some Leffe and cheese!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> quote 4 days to get to the Med. Would take me a month!
> 
> Sounds great. Have a super time! Bring me back some Leffe and cheese!


Thanks Barry,if only we had the time.Some day hopefully.
Whens your next tour going to be?


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

jo662 said:


> We are off to France tomorrow,catching the 18.20 tunnel.
> We are heading to Les llambres on the med,spending 4 days to get there.Then visiting some friends for a few days before making are way back.
> We always have a rough plan on which way we want to go and some places we want to see,but we always get side tracked.
> Thats the beauty of France in a motorhome!


Have a good one jo662.

Like the avatar, is it a ZZR1100 or the 600, we had both in the past plastic missiles I reckon.

Keith. :nerd:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Thanks Barry,if only we had the time.Some day hopefully.
> Whens your next tour going to be?


Don't know. Nothing on the cards just yet. May not go abroad this year which will be a travesty!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

blackbirdbiker said:


> qoute Have a good one jo662.
> 
> Like the avatar, is it a ZZR1100 or the 600, we had both in the past plastic missiles I reckon.
> 
> Keith. :nerd:


Thank you Keith.

Its a ZZR1100,it was a mates,he lent it to us to do a trip to the Sth of France because my bikes were all GSXR1000`s,so not good to go two up that far.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> quote Don't know. Nothing on the cards just yet. May not go abroad this year which will be a travesty!


Bloody hell Barry,sort yourself out else you will go stir crazy!:crying:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Bloody hell Barry,sort yourself out else you will go stir crazy!:crying:


What to you mean "Will go"?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

There are mountains and lakes aplenty this side of the tunnel

Think we are saving our Sept/oct trip for England/Scotland/Wales

Good food, good cheeses

And scenery second to non

The weather may be a bit iffy,, but then again maybe not:grin2:

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> quote Barry
> 
> There are mountains and lakes aplenty this side of the tunnel
> 
> ...


Weather abit iffy!!:crying:

Had Saturday night in an aire in Arras.Torrential rain and strong winds all night.Travelled down to a ACSI site just outside Dijon through same rain and wind.And still raining.
Hope it gets better as we get south.:frown2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> quote What to you mean "Will go"?


:laugh: well sort your self out!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Joe662

Hang in there

It will get better

And if it doesn't absorb the culture around

Aldra:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> QUOTE Joe662
> 
> Hang in there
> 
> ...


Thank you Sandra.

Hope to be at Saint Maxime by Tuesday,where the forcast is 22 degrees and sunny!:laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Barry
> 
> There are mountains and lakes aplenty this side of the tunnel
> 
> ...


Yeah but I need proper sunshine and heat, big mountains and lakes and where I can wear shorts all summer instead of a Cagoule. 

And also where there are no chip shops, pie shops and somewhere where it is too hot to eat!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great

You will be fine on the windswept coast of Scotland

Battling against the waves in your dingy

You will never notice the wind

All muscle striving

Ohhhhhhh

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> quote Yeah but I need proper sunshine and heat, big mountains and lakes and where I can wear shorts all summer instead of a Cagoule.
> 
> And also where there are no chip shops, pie shops and somewhere where it is too hot to eat!


(Leslie Crowther voice)
Barryd,come on down!! :laugh:

I`d give it a couple of months tho as its pi$$ing down!:frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Great
> 
> You will be fine on the windswept coast of Scotland
> 
> ...


Yes I know the thought of my Muscles Striving is too much for most women to cope with. :grin2:

We were going to go up to Arran but I think the warmer climates beckon.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well woke up this morning to torrential rain and high winds,and the ground flooded.And decided to get to the sun shine.
And here we are in Avignon.Arrived here in glorious sunshine and 22 degrees heat.
Off to St.Maxime tomorrow,happy days.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jo662 said:


> Well woke up this morning to torrential rain and high winds,and the ground flooded.And decided to get to the sun shine.
> And here we are in Avignon.Arrived here in glorious sunshine and 22 degrees heat.
> Off to St.Maxime tomorrow,happy days.


Jo662

Where are you stopping in St Maxime, is it the Aire at the town roundabout ?

Terry


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Terry
Yes the aire on roundabout near Mcd`s.
Great position for town.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well we have arrived on the Med at Sainte Maxime.
We are parked up on the aire in the town and getting
wifi courtesy of Mcd`s.
Lovely and sunny:laugh: here but very windy.:frown2:
Off for a walk and a few jars.:smile2:
Hope all is well back in blighty!:smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi jo662,

Many in the Aire ?
Only ever passed it in August when it's always rammed tight.

Enjoy, we have had gales, hail, snow and rain today.

Terry


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Terry,the aire is about 2/3rds full.One of my fav areas :smile2: and good position for the aire.Can believe it would be very busy in August as French hols and loads of Brits down her aswell.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Been at our friends house near Sainte Maxime for a few days now,and weather has been lovely.Iv have been trying out a few of his bikes.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like your having a great time Joe. Jammy git!

I loved flying around St Tropez on our old scooter. Somehow the 2 stroke always seemed right on the Med coast. 

Happy days!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Now sat having lunch in Aix EN Provence. Lovely place and the weather is very good.
Just trying to make Barryd jealous :laugh:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> S
> 
> ounds like your having a great time Joe. Jammy git!
> 
> ...


 Yes Barry happy days :laugh:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Starting our way back today and heading for lake Sainte Croix.Then on to Castellane to do the route Napolean to Grenobles.
We have 4 days to get to the tunnel is that a ggod idea ?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Starting our way back today and heading for lake Sainte Croix.Then on to Castellane to do the route Napolean to Grenobles.
> We have 4 days to get to the tunnel is that a ggod idea ?


Just get lost!! lac St Croix!!! One of my favourite places in France. Time your arrival right though if your going on the Aire. You need to get one of the longways on pitches overlooking the lake. Top Tip. If you cannot get one you can park outside the bollards on the lake side. This is accepted and you will still be charged. The bottom end of the aire is a right mash up.

There is a back road up the top to Moustiers Sainte Marie and there are a fair few wild spots with lake views up there. Moustiers also has an Aire which is ok. The village of Moustiers is really lovely and well worth a look.

You dont have time probably but your right on the edge of the Verdon Gorges which is the most spectacular gorge in Europe. Head for Trigance (good aire) and do the route de cretes on the north side of the Gorge if you have time although I think I read on a thread recently that it is closed Nov - April so check first.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> (quote) Just get lost!! lac St Croix!!! One of my favourite places in France. Time your arrival right though if your going on the Aire. You need to get one of the longways on pitches overlooking the lake. Top Tip. If you cannot get one you can park outside the bollards on the lake side. This is accepted and you will still be charged. The bottom end of the aire is a right mash up.
> 
> There is a back road up the top to Moustiers Sainte Marie and there are a fair few wild spots with lake views up there. Moustiers also has an Aire which is ok. The village of Moustiers is really lovely and well worth a look.
> 
> You dont have time probably but your right on the edge of the Verdon Gorges which is the most spectacular gorge in Europe. Head for Trigance (good aire) and do the route de cretes on the north side of the Gorge if you have time although I think I read on a thread recently that it is closed Nov - April so check first.


Thanks Barry 
We managed to get in the aire and had a spot longways over looking the lake,is amazing.
We are now in Castellane having lunch wondering which way to head for. Thinking is head for Sisteron on the route Napolean.

And we meet an English couple on the aire at lac St croix who had sold there house and and packed there jobs in and are full timing round Europe.
They have been on the road since last July.
Thought that would suit you Barry ?0


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Our journey home!*

We left Castallen at lunchtime today heading towards Sisteron on the route Napoleon.We missed going through the center of Sisteron by doing a short blatt along the auto route,but then got on the wrong road to Grenoble which took us of the route.But it was still an amazing road with views of the snow capped alps.:laugh:
Tomorrow we will keep heading north,and are going to stay some where near Troyes.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds great! There is a cracking little Aire on Grass about 10+ miles south of Troyes at Chaurice here http://goo.gl/maps/LjOij 48.05962, 4.1391

Good FON wifi there and a couple of nice cozy bars in the square. 


Free parking but I think services to pay for. Troyes is quiet nice.

Full timing? Would love to. Long story. :frown2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> (quote} Sounds great! There is a cracking little Aire on Grass about 10+ miles south of Troyes at Chaurice here http://goo.gl/maps/LjOij 48.05962, 4.1391
> 
> Good FON wifi there and a couple of nice cozy bars in the square.
> 
> ...


Sounds good Barry,think we will head there.0

Thank you


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> > Sounds great! There is a cracking little Aire on Grass about 10+ miles south of Troyes at Chaurice here http://goo.gl/maps/LjOij 48.05962, 4.1391
> >
> > Good FON wifi there and a couple of nice cozy bars in the square.
> 
> ...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ill be sending you and invoice for Travel services on your return of course. 

Depends which way you are coming to Calais really. If your going toll roads then I suspect you will come straight towards Calais and therefore Wissant is not a bad last night spot. There is a Private Aire which is supposed to be €5 but its just a farmers field (no services that I could see onsite) but nobody came for the money when we were there.

Just half a mile or so around the corner is the official free Aire which is ok if you get a back row spot and its not too busy. Wissant itself is pleasant enough and you can walk to the Aire.

If your coming none toll then I suspect you will come round the back of Dunkirk so I would stop at Bergues. Lovely little town and always loads of space on the Aire. Again, not sure if there is services but I think there may be a loo and tap down on the sports field. Free. All of these are 20 min or so to Calais. Its always a bit of a struggle around the ports but these are not bad choices.

CC Infos data for all three below.

Wissant Private Aire

*Access / address:*The Background Dark 
62179 WISSANT

*Latitude (North)* 50.89313 ° Decimal *or* 50 ° 53 '35' ' *Longitude (East)* 1.69003 ° Decimal *or* 1 ° 41 '24' ' *Price:* 2011 Parking: 5 € Services included in the Farm *Services:* Services Farm Clock of the area No. 4468 *Other information:* For payment operator will For hiking to Cap Blanc Nez and towards Mount torque (peak) a mistake or something to add to this page? Click here to let us know by email

Wissant Free Aire


*Access / address:*Avenue Georges Clemenceau, D940 
62179 WISSANT


*Latitude (North)* 50.88682 ° Decimal *or* 50 ° 53 '12' ' *Longitude (East)* 1.67027 ° Decimal *or* 1 ° 40 '12' ' *Price:* Free *Terminal Type:* Craft*Services:* Access to the village by small way Bins *Other Information:* Parking to share with cars and buses do not get on bus locations


*Access / address:*Maurine Street Cornette 
59380 BERGUES



*Latitude (North)* 50.9658 ° Decimal *or* 50 ° 57 '56' ' *Longitude (East)* 2.43586 ° Decimal *or* 2 ° 26 '9' ' *Price:* Free *Services:* Shops and town center a few minutes walk *Other information:* 20 locations on a former sports ground flat Limited parking 48 hours


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> (quote) Ill be sending you and invoice for Travel services on your return of course.
> 
> If your coming none toll then I suspect you will come round the back of Dunkirk so I would stop at Bergues. Lovely little town and always loads of space on the Aire. Again, not sure if there is services but I think there may be a loo and tap down on the sports field. Free. All of these are 20 min or so to Calais. Its always a bit of a struggle around the ports but these are not bad choices.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Barry:grin2:
The Bergues one sounds good,think we will go there.
We tried Wissant in Oct but was rammed pack.
Shame cus has a lovely restaurant just up the road that 
we did try out.

And we got you a crate of Leffe as payment for the travel info,but they keep leaking when i take the lids off!>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Thanks again Barry:grin2:
> The Bergues one sounds good,think we will go there.
> We tried Wissant in Oct but was rammed pack.
> Shame cus has a lovely restaurant just up the road that
> ...


Bah!! Thats ok. Aldra really did get me a crate of Leffe. I drank most of it last night though at her house!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Will you stop exaggerating my love

Still Leffees in the fridge

I'll keep them till next time:smile2::smile2:

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Will you stop exaggerating my love
> 
> Still Leffees in the fridge
> 
> ...


Yeah well they were only left cos you gave me back the disgusting wine I brought you and made me drink it myself!!  Was ok after a few beers. hic!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

:frown2: Back home now.Will have to wait till August for our next French adventure.
Why doe`s time fly when your in France,seems like we have not been away.:crying:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well

If you were like me you would be in seventh heaven

I love my time away

But how I love getting back home again

Bliss doesn't describe it

Aldra:smile2::smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> (quote) Well
> 
> If you were like me you would be in seventh heaven
> 
> ...


True,very true.Its always nice to get home.But you look forward to your travels for so long, then they are over in a blink of an eye!!:surprise:


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Have loved reading this thread and following your trip. We've been home for just over a month and yes, it does all seem so very far away.


----------

